
Maternal cannabis use in pregnancy and child neurodevelopmental outcomes - mwcremer
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-1002-5
======
mwcremer
Media reports:

[https://www.insider.com/marijuana-use-in-pregnancy-linked-
to...](https://www.insider.com/marijuana-use-in-pregnancy-linked-to-greater-
risk-of-autism-2020-8)

[https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-08-cannabis-pregnancy-
li...](https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-08-cannabis-pregnancy-linked-
greater-autism.html)

[https://www.nbcnews.com/health/kids-health/using-
marijuana-p...](https://www.nbcnews.com/health/kids-health/using-marijuana-
pregnancy-may-heighten-baby-s-risk-autism-n1236306)

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/10/health/weed-marijuana-
pregnan...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/10/health/weed-marijuana-pregnancy-
autism-link-wellness/index.html)

------
basicplus2
"We find an association between maternal cannabis use in pregnancy and the
incidence of autism spectrum disorder in the offspring. The incidence of
autism spectrum disorder diagnosis was 4.00 per 1,000 person-years among
children with exposure compared to 2.42 among unexposed children, and the
fully adjusted hazard ratio was 1.51 (95% confidence interval: 1.17–1.96) in
the matched cohort.

The incidence of intellectual disability and learning disorders was higher
among offspring of mothers who use cannabis in pregnancy, although less
statistically robust.

We emphasize a cautious interpretation of these findings given the likelihood
of residual confounding."

